# Lily's Foal Watch



## lilysmom (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a first timer and lily is a maiden. Today Lily is 333 days along. I am a nervous wreck and keep my eyes glued to her. I move her into her stall at night and have a camera hooked up to my tv so I can check on her without bothering her. Her bag is pretty full but when I can get anything out its sticky and yellow. Just waiting on the big day! Heres some pictures of my sweet girl




The waiting is killing me


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello Lily'smum



and welcome to the nutty nursery





Your little girl is adorable



and she looks close. Do you have any pics of the future daddy? Could you take a pic of her udder from behind and a pic of her tummy from behind so we can see how baby is sitting? Thanks

Renee


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 24, 2012)

I will go grab those pictures now



Im so excited. I dont have pictures of daddy he is 31" tall and a silver dapple...very cute guy


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 24, 2012)

Not the best picture but she is not a fan of me being behind her lately......even trying to sneak a peek at her udder is risking a head shot LOL. Shes usually very friendly but has been very crabby lately.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2012)

yep she is looking good, a few more days I think but being a maiden I wouldn't take my eyes of her. Do you have to go to work during the day? who will be watching her if so?


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope I am a stay at home mom so she is under 24 hour surveillance LOL. Her new thing started last night. she is digging massive holes in her stall. guess its just her being uncomfortable! I have the milk test strips but its kind of hard to use them when she wont let me have milk to test



She looked alot wider last week compared to todays picture. I havent noticed alot of movement from the foal lately. I have seen a few movements but nothing as strong as it was


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2012)

Baby is getting big so there isn't room to move around anymore, that is a good sign that she is close



which milk test do you have?


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 24, 2012)

I have the mother natures mare foaling predictor kit....I just wish she"d let me have some to test. she is usually very sweet but lately has been trying head shots and when I can manage to hold her a try to get something Im only getting a few drops :arg! She has been butt scratching for several days but doesnt seem to be swollen or longated (maybe a little) but not as much as I woudl think with all the scratching. Im going crazy


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2012)

This is why I just love the Foal-Time test strips cos you only need one drop. I am sure you will get enough milk tot test in a day or 2 and in the mean time perhaps wear a helmet


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 24, 2012)

oh I will have to check those out...I hadnt heard of those before. Ok I just managed to get a few drops....it was sticky and yellowish in color now im confused because it looks to be clear and stcky? at what point does that come into play...ive read clear and watery but not clear and sticky


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2012)

This site explains really well about the changes

http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome Ill go check it out thanks a bunch. Ill keep you posted on her. Its nice to have someone to talk to. Thanks a bunch


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2012)

Let me say Hi and Welcome too - great to have you join us here!





What a pretty mare - and I think you will be seeng a baby very soon from what you have been describing!

Just want to mention a couple of things. Please remove her headcollar as soon as she foals - too many accidents have occured with foals putting a leg through the noseband of their Momma's headcollar, either when trying to get to their feet when momma is laying down or later when playing and jumping at Momma's head. Also, have you got someone who could fix some boarding to the lower sides of your stall (up to a couple of feet in height would be enough if you dont want to board all the way up) there are quite a few gaps at the lower level where a foal's foot might go through and get caught. Hope you dont mind me saying?

Looking forward to lots more pics of your sweet girl - do you have any other minis coz we would love pics of them too.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice to meet everyone. Im in florida. I have 2 Horse and lily. She has been kept seperate from my bigger horses for the last month or so



I dont mind any advice anyone can give Anna so no worries. The stall she is about 10 feet from my back door its not her permanant stall. Her stall is completely boarded but the camera wont reach that far so shes only in this until its born then she"ll go right back in her pen (which is where she spends her days



. Very good to know about the halter...as I wouldnt have thought about that so thank you very much for looking out for the little one. My little girls are driving me insane waiting on this baby. My oldest is 11 and my youngest is almost 9. Lily is their pet (their big dog) and they are so excited to see the baby. Lily managed to dig 2 more big holes in her pen today and this evening didnt want me anywhere near her, even managed to snick in a good bite. She didnt even want her grooming...normally she loves it cause shes been so itchy shedding out her winter coat. Guessing this might be a sign that she just might be getting close......geeze I really hope so


----------



## Becky (Apr 24, 2012)

My maiden mare who foaled a week ago, had clear but very sticky colostrum at delivery. Every mare is different. Some have colostrum that is very thick, sticky and amber colored. Some have thin, clean and sticky colostrum and yet others have white milk that's very sticky at parturition. Usually it's very thick and sticky, no matter the color. But not always. If it's sticky, I'd be watching her closely.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 24, 2012)

These mini mares can foal with 'sticky' milk. From her pictures, I'd say she's *very close!! *It's good that you are keeping an eye on her! And WELCOME to this forum! There is a lot of great information here, for sure!!


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 24, 2012)

castlerock im up near jacksonville



Glad to here about the milk thing it is clear and sticky for sure so Ill keep a full watch on her tonight and keep everyone informed....shes standing still tonight. Usually she lays like a cow and sometimes flat but only for a minute or two....she hasnt laid down yet...ill let yall know


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice to meet you Diane. Im Debra. Lastnight was uneventful. She laid down some but not near as much as usual. Shes looking a little stiff in the back legs this morning....baby must be pushing up against something. I am out to go feed everyone. Have a good morning


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Good Morning Debra


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Good morning



I sure wish I could say we have a baby but not yet! She out in her pen eating her hay. Im off to take the kids to school and pick up some more hay. This cooler weather has Lily spunky. she ran a lap around her pen before she stopped to eat. Anyone else here have anyone close to lilys due date 5/1?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

My first is due about 05/20


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Debra - great to have your name! I bet your little girls ARE excited - kiddies and minis just seem so good together.

Keeping my fingers crossed for an easy safe foaling for Lily.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Anna...my fingers and toes are crossed as well. I have read horror stories on mini's delivering so its got me a bit scared but I have done lots of research...studing and I have a vet about 10 minutes away if needed. My girls are very excited and ask every morning did lily have her baby yet. I cant wait for the morning I can say YES


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Just thought Id add pictured of my 2 bigger Mares.

Star below is 18 yrs old.






and Morya Below just turned 24 yrs old. Thats my youngest riding her


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh they are lovely - Morya is an unusual colour, not easy to see in the picture but is she appy?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Debra, I'm a newbie too with a maiden about to foal. I have to say your girl is beautiful and I can't wait to see the foal! Love your big horses too.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Anna Morya is a buckskin appy



I love her coloring.....she looks more like a buckskin in the winter and a darker appy in the summer. Its liek having 2 different horses. MountainWoman I cant wait to see the foal either. No telling what color it will be so its going to be such a surprise.....of course I am one of those people who like the odd balls. The more different the better so who knows what will come out





We also raise rabbits (polish, Mini rexs and Holland lops) and my kids have 5 bantam cochin chickens as pets So I tend to stay pretty busy but my mind is on lily. I told her if she doesnt have the baby soon Im taking her on a trailer ride down the bumpiest dirt road I can find



maybe I can bounce it out hehehe


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Castlerock. Im going to watch that cam I cant wait to see a baby. Eagle thats got to be exciting. With my girl being a maiden and being petite I worry about her delivery but I am as prepared as I think possible so all I can due is wait and pray. I really pray she doesnt go past her due date...worried the foal might get to big. But fingers crossed or a safe uneventful delivery when ever she decides we are allowed to see it.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Well with me being a first timer and her being a maiden I hope shes better with the baby touching her udder than she is with me...cause right now she wont even let me wipe it down. So I guess in order to prepare if she wont let the baby nurse what are some thing to try with her? She has her moments were she goes ok fine do it but other times your lucky to survive LOL......Im sure this is a common concern with maidens just curious how others have handled the issue when they wont let the foal nurse


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2012)

LilysMom, I love the different colored ones too. I couldn't touch Crystal's lady parts either without her crossing her legs, sitting down or trying to kick and the ladies told me to just work with her slowly which is what I've been doing and she's getting better. Don't know if you have enough time left for that or not but I know what you're going through.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

LOL...I have been working with her and some days shes pretty good but other days make me very concerned for the foal. I hope once she has it her motherly instict will kick in and all will be fine.....Shes young and a maiden so who knows where this will go.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

My girls live out most or the year so when I bring them in to foal they always pretend to be wild



I just sit quietly next to them whilst they are eating and I scratch them starting at the neck and I gradually work down. I have to be relaxed or they will sense something is up. Now the flies are out they like it when I scratch in front of there boobies.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Lily usually likes to be scratched everywhere (except boobies) but here lately she just doesnt want to be touched



. I will go out around 7 and just sit down in teh stall normally she would walk up to be and let me brush her and scratch her.....she even started to enjoy me rubbing her legs down. That was cute she would pick them up 1 at a time and set them down in front of me to rub them. but now all she wants to do is bite me



. She is also usually a huge nap taker. I havent noticed any napping today even lastnight I think she only laid down twice. She has to be getting close at least I pray.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I would think this mood swing is a good sign that she is getting close and her not laying down is another good sign


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats good news...I havent had a full nights sleep in over a month....LOL Ive been paranoid and over protective! :arg! Im going to need a good girls night out after this baby arrives!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

You won't be able to sleep cos you will be up all night looking at your new gorgeous baby. ROFL


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 25, 2012)

LOL thats so funny cause I know your right! But then I'll just go sleep in the stall


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 26, 2012)

OMG still no changes...decent bag still but no changes...I think im going insane! Maybe its all my imagination LOL


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome



sorry I'm a little late, lol we are so busy here wow.

Your girl is lovely



and I love your big mares





Wow you poor thing you must be absoloutly exhausted lol good thing you dnt need to work wow!

Can't wait to see what she has



I doubt it will be very long, keep up the good work and any questions you have ask away



no question is to dumb lol believe me i know lol

Will check to see how your gorgeous girl is, in the morning right now it's sleep time for me.

Safe foaling


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 26, 2012)

Im hanging in there. My biggest concern is how often do they go to 360 days. Im worried because I will be out of town 5/19 just for the 1 night. We really didnt expect her to make it this long but she is being stubborn. She is 335 today!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

She will foal way before that so don't worry. Can we have some new pics of her udder please


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 26, 2012)

Lily is a pretty girl! Im just reading up on her thread sounds like she is getting close. Snowball is due pretty close to her (May c). Looks like Lily will probably win that race! Lol.

Any updated udder and side pics?


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 26, 2012)

Ill go get more pictures when I feed her shortly



I pray she goes soon....I just cant sleep thinking she just might try to fool me and go then LOL


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 26, 2012)

okay heres the pictures. her bag has gone down a little from this morning so I guess that means probably not going to be tonight. Oh well. I just took these so let me know your thought on her


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 26, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> I am a first timer and lily is a maiden. Today Lily is 333 days along. I am a nervous wreck and keep my eyes glued to her. I move her into her stall at night and have a camera hooked up to my tv so I can check on her without bothering her. Her bag is pretty full but when I can get anything out its sticky and yellow. Just waiting on the big day! Heres some pictures of my sweet girl
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting is killing me


Lily is so pretty! I bet you'll have a beautiful little foal



I'm a first timer too, and also very nervous and excited. My mare will be having her 2nd foal...sometime soon...I think! I don't know how many days she is, I just have a general idea. Anyway I'm looking forward to seeing how things progress with your mare. Seeing all the new babies is so much fun!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update, I doubt she will go tonight as baby doesn't look in position and her udder could fill some. she is such a cutie


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 26, 2012)

Crabby is a good sign ... Makes you feel bad but I think it's just them giving you a heads up.

Our Zoe, was rather a wild woman when she came to us. She loved massages, though, all during her pregnancies.

The night before she foaled her first, I was giving her good night massage and she reached around and was

going to take a chunk out of me. Fortunately I was alert but she foaled that night. She's never tried to bite again

but when she goes to not wanting her massages, I know she is close.

How tall is Lily? She's looking good to me - she looks flatter on her sides, nipples are close to position.

Milk and nipples can change in the blink of an eye.

If you pick her tail up can she take it back or is does it just feel like it has no resistance?

I'd be continuing your 24 hour watch. You're going to be snuggling a baby sooner than later.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 26, 2012)

Lily is about 35-36" tall . When I pick her tail up she can take it back...not as good as she could be for but she can still resist it some. Ive read with maidens everything can change last minute and not to rely on any signs...even though I keep looking for signs. LOL The night your mares foal do any of them lay down to rest (either like a cow or laying flat on their sides) just wondering if thats something I can watch for as she does lay like a cow ALOT during the night


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 26, 2012)

These mares are all so individual I'm not sure, in my mind anyway, if there is any rule of thumb, even for them.

They can vary from pregnancy to pregnancy

Some seems to rest more, some stop eating and some eat right up till moments before delivering, some dig holes, some

swirl their bedding into nests. Some just go oh, it's time for baby and don't even bother laying down.

For me, nipples and bags mean nothing.....I use tail resistance for my red alert. When her tail looses resistance

I'm going hyper watchfulness.

When all else fails I start using bribery or threats to get her to foal.

Enjoy the process though .... It's just about as good as having your own baby. I hold mine and rock them till they are to

big to fit in my lap. Lovvvvvvvvve babies.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL thats going to be so exciting I cant wait! Lily has been a huge Hole digger for the last 3-4 days...and not just little holes...BIG holes. I am watching every possible sign I can see lol


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2012)

Also remember to check inside her vulva - if she will let you! It should change from its normal salmon pink to a deep red 24-36 hours from foaling. Just another sign to look out for, but remember that I said "SHOULD TURN" LOL!!

Good luck - safe foaling.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 26, 2012)

Her milk tonight is still yellow and sticky (same for the last numerous days) her vulva is usually a pale pink I did notice tonight that it is slightly darker than normal. 1 thing I noticed from my pictures 2 days ago is that 2 days ago the underside of her belly was rounded. Today the underside front of her belly is rounded but the back comes up at mor of a slant rather than rounded...kind of a different look lol


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2012)

Does her tummy look more V shaped now when viewed from the side? This means that the foal has 'dropped' into the foaling position!

So not long now!!


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 26, 2012)

not actually V shaped but it does look different. She young and a maiden so not sure how V shaped she will get. I do have a important question...I just checked inside her vulva (she hasnt laid down recently) towards the bottom of the vulva looks pink but up towards the top inside is red and looks puffy (inside)???? any idea why that is?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for the new pics! She is def. Getting close


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 27, 2012)

No baby yet....geeze I wish she'd come on already...lol vulva still looks red and puffy on the inside towards the top. so I continue my 24 hour watch


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 27, 2012)

castlerock the weight has shifted towarads her front. i noticed it in the pictures yesterday compared to 2 days earlier. Her belly was round 2 days earlier but if you look in the new pictures the underside of her belly is round towards her front legs but is slant at a angle towards the back....it was perfectly rounded....so maybe we are making progress!


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 27, 2012)

okay I just went out and checked her...heres the pictures. Question she was laying down before I checked her...will that make her coloring thsi dark?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes her laying down will influence the colour .





I still think she has some filling to do in her udder


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 27, 2012)

okay good amybe I can take a nap later on



her color did go light again after she stood for awhile.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 27, 2012)

Lily has become a hoover vaccum tonight...shes trying to eat all the hay on the floor of her stall LOL. Will update pictures in the morning....Wishing it was of a foal but i dont think tonight is the night. I could be wrong so the watch continues. Praying its this weekend not sure how many more nights without sleep I can do




Im alsowhispering sweet nothings in her ear for a filly...filly....filly. The daddys owner is jinxing me by saying colt. It'll be interesting to see what it is! Everyone have a nice night. Dont loose to much sleep marestaring


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree, her nipples still look like they need to fill, but that can happen fast.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you done the nail test on her yet? You must be totally worn out by now



How do you manage to stay awake all day and look after the girls? What time are they at school? Italian schools are a nightmare cos they only go from 8.00am - 1.00pm so I have them home all afternoon. My youngest is 4 and he loves animals so I take him with me down to the horses but my eldest is 12 and has started being difficult already



he spends more time in the bathroom than I do


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL thats funny. My oldest is spending alot of time in the bathroom too. Shes 11 but has started with makeup LOL. Our schools are from 8:15-2:45 so not to bad. I can usually squeeze in a short nap if needed. Its been hard staying awake. My husband usually watches her from 9-midnight then I start my hourly checks....if she looks calm and not show any thing different then I will go back to sleep until teh next hour. If shes up and moving around ill stay awake and watch her for a while. today is 337 days. her 340 due date is tuesday...oh I pray she goes by then. Everything this morning looks the same no changes. Ill take some pictures this evening and see what everyone thinks. Im hoping for tonight as both of my friends who will be here to help have plans tomorrow evening. I did the nail test on her and it was very confusing...it would sway back and forth then it would go in circles it did this several times



I swear im taking her on a long trailer ride down the bumpiest dirt road I can find and I will bound the baby right out of her


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

oh No...thats a good point. I dont think i could make it another week. Oh my oh my I guess I loose either way LOL . Maybe she"ll go tonight. fingers crossed! But then I watch April and that poor horse still hasnt gone.....theres no hope



LOL


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

Help Im not sure what to do....Lily had almost a full bag for several days, when i checked her tonight theres nothing....her bag is loose and flabby...any thoughts cause im freakin out


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2012)

No freakin' allowed!! From what most others have been saying, the mares this year all seem to be doing strange things with their milk supplies - up and down, up and down, and driving everyone mad!!

So I would say that Lily is behaving quite normally.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

I am so freaked out. I did read one article that said if they are out moving around and eating grass during the day that their bag can go down to almost nothing but it should fill back up in the evening. Once it doesnt go down during the day then we are close.....so did I slow us down by turning her loose today??? Usually she stays in her pen but she was mad when I turned the horses loose so I let her out. She ran a few happy laps around the front yard and then ate grass all afternoon. I hope this doesnt delay her more. I feel like a horrible mom I thought we were so close and now we are back at the start zone. No more outside freedom for her if this is how she is going to act.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2012)

Calm down, you have done nothing wrong. What you read is correct but you read it the wrong way! A milk bag will decrease with exercise, so after being out all day the mare will come in with a 'slack' or lighter bag. After being in all night and not exercising the bag will seem to be more filled when checked before letting the mare out again. Clear so far?? When the bag stays filled and tight after her day outside (so same from morning to the next morning) then you are getting close to seeing a foal. It does not fill in the 'evening', it fills overnight.

Never restrict a mare's opportunity to take exercise, it is so important for the welbeing of the mare, even the final positioning of the foal (mare rolling to help foal into correct position) and keeps the mare calm with her daily routine.

You are doing great, so stop worrying!!


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Anna, You have made me feel so much better



. More than you can imagine. I went out there cause lily was laying in her stall and poked at her belly until the foal got mad and kicked back...LOL so its seems okay in there. So I guess I can have a full nights sleep tonight cause it went down today meqans she shouldnt have it tonight. I havent slept all night in 36 days so who knows if its even possible anymore! All I can say is Thank You so much for answering so quickly!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 28, 2012)

Snowball's udder has been doing the same thing to us for along time! My other, mare this year (Stormy) did to, until one day she didnt go down, then we had a little colt (Smokey). It will happen, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you Littlebittybritches usually she stays in her pen and is pretty mellow. She got mad when I turned the others out and not her so I turned her loose. I paniced bad when I seen that...the first though was somethign was wrong with the foal.....but he/she seems fine


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

So lilys parents are a Perlino daddy and a bay paint mom......the baby's daddy is Silver dapple dad and mom was bay. Wonder what color baby will be?


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

Lily is a palomino paint

her mom is a paint bay and dad is a perlino

the daddy to the foal is a silver dapple and his dad was a silver dapple and the mom was a bay


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow this baby will surely be a surprise!


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

on wow. I will be excited about all...the bay and chestnut are my least favorite only because I like the odd balls. Oh I so hope you can help me figure out its color once its here cause unless its a bay, chestnut, palomino or black....ill be clueless



your so awesome thanks a bunch I get to go look at color pictures now.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

You are so right at this point id just love to see the little stinker....LOL She scared the mess out of me earlier I was almost in tears. Guess its a good night to get some sleep. Her bag is already 1/2 full again so thats a huge relief! You guys here are so Nice and so willing to help. Im sure I speak for all the newbies...Thank You very much!


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 28, 2012)

I think it will be very interesting to see what we get. May need all the help we can get to determine its color later. My favorite horses have always been the odd looking ones...


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 29, 2012)

okay guys guess what her bag is back! And looks somewhat better than before!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2012)

Hope you got your good night's sleep coz I dont think I would take a chance on having another one from now on!!

And remember - no more panic attacks!! If something bothers or worries you, just send us a post and we will try to help. Our aim is to see you calm and happy with a lovely healthy little foal on the ground beside you!!


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you Anna Your awesome. I had heard they could go down but never realized they could go away LOL. Ill take more update pictures of her shortly and post them! I am hoping we are closer


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 29, 2012)

lol good point! That made me giggle! okay here are new pictures. I think I am going to give her a bath today....anyone think that may not be a good idea? Or any other pictures I should be getting?


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 29, 2012)

We are going to be almost 90 today...no chance of rain for us. I think a bath may make her feel better. I just wasnt sure if the rolling after the bath was a good idea...i dont want her to undo any progress LOL ...I know Im over paranoid!


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 29, 2012)

Sounds good! Ill give her bath and trim her up so maybe she will feel better and get this show on the road!



so I pray!


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 29, 2012)

bath time it is!


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 29, 2012)

A little primping always makes a pregnant lady feel better.

Plus she'll look pretty for her New Mom and Baby photos.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 29, 2012)

She actually seemed to enjoy it. She got back in her stall and round several times then took a nap! bag still looks good...if its gone down any from this morning its not alot


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 30, 2012)

ok I have a question. I noticed it yesterday when i bathed her. Lily has a big spot on the side of her neck that the skin is peeling from (like we do when we are sun burned) it has yellow crusties near the skin and the skin is red.....any recommendations? heres a pictue its not the best


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 30, 2012)

wonder if neosporin will work???


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks...not sure what it is. I just gave her a antibactrial soap bath so ill try the neosporin


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

Have a good look to make sure she hasn't got lice.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 30, 2012)

ok I didnt even think to look for that ill go check Thanks


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 30, 2012)

okay I just went out to check and did not see any lice



I also went and bought a product called MTG to try and see if it works to clear it up. Heres new pictures of lily. Her due date is tomorrow she is 339 today! He rbag has been better but it has not gone down today. I still dont think she"ll go tonight


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with Diane, she could have a little while longer to wait for that baby, on the other hand, from your pictures, it could all change very quickly!!

Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## lilysmom (Apr 30, 2012)

I really hope she has it before may 19th.....It will be so hard to leave and not know. Ill only be gone that one night but still its like leaving a child. Praying she goes soon so I have time to monitor the baby


----------



## lilysmom (May 1, 2012)

Okay I have some questions....LOL



I have been reading different thing people say to do once the foal is born. I know about worming mom within the first 12 hours Question 1: When in thsoe 12 hours do you gusy do it...another words is there a to soon time? I know to give the little one a enema to help his bowels. I was reading where a few breeders also give the foal the foal response stuff whether it looks healthy or not....what do you guys recommend give it or wait? I want to do what is right but at the same time I dont want to stress the foal out either. I also know to dip the umbicial cord...anything else I might has missed?


----------



## lilysmom (May 1, 2012)

okay thanks....I was just curious as to what others do. Especially those of you who do thsi more often



. She is 340 today and praying we go soon!


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

I do much the same as Diane. I am not a stump dipper either basically because for years I spent night after night in the barn waiting for them to foal only for them to foal during the day out in the field whilst I was busy with my kids



so there wasn't much point by the time I got there. They are on cam now so they can't do a sly one any more





I usually give an enema especially if it is a colt. If your mare foals in the middle of the night (which most "normal" mares do) you can give her Ivermectin in the morning once the foal is up eating and pooping (about 6 hours after)

If it is a normal birth and foal is healthy that is all I do. I put them out in the morning for an hour so the mare can stretch her legs and eat some grass and then again in the afternoon for an hour. If you leave them in too long I find that mum gets excited and starts running around which can be tiring and upsetting for the little one.

Renee


----------



## lilysmom (May 1, 2012)

Sounds pretty simple! i think i can handle that....now if I could just figure out how to get her to give up the foal so I can get thinsg done....sleep would be awesome one day!


----------



## Sandy B (May 1, 2012)

SInce we are still waiting on our first minis to be born I can only speak of my years of experience foaling out my big horses. I always dip navels- twice in the first 24 hours and then one more time the next day. I use a syringe casing and fill with iodine or Novalsan (sp?) and stick the casing up to the cord stump touching the belly and shake it around. I give my mom a dose of Banamine after she foals and a nice hot bran mash. After making sure baby nurses I see if the foal will pass meconium on its own and regardless always follow up with an enema to make sure it cleans out. If I see any additional signs of straining later on, I administer another enema. Since I have de-wormed the mare within 30 days of foaling usually, I administer Ivermectrin to mom again when the foal is a day old. I forgot to mention that after foaling and before the foal nurses I wash with a warm wash cloth the udder and collect a sample of colostrum and read it on my refractormeter to make sure the quality is good and if it is good I will sometimes milk a mare and freeze the colostrum for emergencies. I also draw blood at 12-16 hours old and check the foals IgG levels with a Snap Test kit.

If weather is good I also turn out in a small area the first day for an hour so mom can get some fresh air and take a walk and graze some. A foal's eye sight is poor at this time so you need to take caution with this. On day two I turn out twice a day for an hour or two and on day 3 I will turn out for 4-5 hours mid day increasing the time until they are only brought in at night. By a week old they are out full time if all is well.

This is what I have done for my full sized horses and yes I am dealing with high dollar performance horses but will still follow the same plan with these precious mini babies as well. BTW- Your mare is beautiful and I can not wait to see your baby!


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2012)

Ok here are my 'thoughts'!! We do keep Banamine on hand in case it is needed, but some mares always want a dose and some dont.

In some 45 years + I have never given a foal an enema!! We are strickly 'hands off' a foal once it is born. We are there to help at the birth, never leaving a mare to try doing it on her own when a small amount of help can get baby delivered smoothly and a mare saved a minute or two of extra effort. Foal is quickly cleared of its sac, cord is dipped and it is moved a little closer to its Momma's head before she even gets up, to start the bonding process. (we will give the foal a quick rub down while this is going on, but we usually foal in warmer weather and all the stables are in an indoor building, bedding plentiful and banked up at the sides and door of the stalls to keep out draughts.) We quickly clear away any damp patch in the bedding plus the last couple of dropping the mare might have done (no droppings allowed in our stables, normally at any time but particularly when a mare is foaling). Then we get out of there and leave them together. Of course we usually send someone for a fresh cuppa so we can quietly watch from a distance to monitor mare and foal. A foal cannot see clearly for several days after birth, it goes by smell, and we think that it is vitally important for it to get the smell of its dam and not of a human being, and this is why we keep out of the way - many foals seem to be confused as to who they should be ''connected' to when there is too much human activity!

About half an hour after the mare is up and attending to her new baby, we offer her a mushy warm (small) feed and replenish her pile of soft leafy hay. As we have internal cameras now, we usually return to the house and watch from there. Before we had cameras we would quietly wander around the barn seeing to the other mares etc so as to keep an eye on the foal's progress and in case the mare started to colic of something. But I am totally against trying to help a foal drink. Too many folk seem to think that a foal must drink within half an hour of birth, and this human 'interferance' can freak both the foal and the mare. How many times do you watch on cams where the foal is leaping around and strugglng to get away from being 'held', with the poor Momma getting stressed because her foal is stressed? Even Dr. Taylor - the vet who often posts and offers advice on the main forum - has said that a foal will cope happily with no milk for 6 or even 12 hours (not that I would leave it this long, but most of ours have happily found the milk bar themselves between 1 and 3 hours). So dont panic as this is a very important bonding time between Momma and baby!

We usually offer the mare another small mushy warm feed a couple of hours later, just to help her digestion start up again, and then we worm her around 6 hours after the birth or just before we take Momma and baby out for a nibble of grass, giving the mare another warm mushy feed when she comes back in after that first half hour or so nibble.

This is all just my personal opinion and, of course, if we felt that anything was not quite right with either the mare or the foal, we would call the vet immediately.


----------



## lilysmom (May 1, 2012)

okay so now back to feeding after a foal is born. Lily is on 1/2 scoop of OBS mare foal pellets twice a day. How much and how soon after delivery do I give her. Or should I just give her some warm bran mash? And then do I do the same at dinner?

Thanks guys for all the info Im just trying to make sure I have the mare and foal care covered. Another thing I had read that if the bag goes down during the day that the mare shouldnt foal that night...is that true for maidens as well? Im guessing its probably another not 100% positive thing. only because I have read of mares foaling without bags and I have read the mares are doing weird stuff this year. I have a alarm set for every 45 minutes at night for me to check on her....is this to long should I change it to every 30 minutes. She seems pretty laid back usually at night so I figure when she starts acting different from that ill stay up and watch


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

Your mare is killing me!! I'm sure you are dying from anticipation as well!

I've learned a lot from your thread, so glad I finally read through all of it!!

I am a first timer at having a mini foal, but my mare isnt a maiden but she did lose her foal last year.

Good luck with your girl, I'll be keeping an eye on this thread!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 1, 2012)

thanks mthowdy! She is killing me too! I pray she goes before we go out of town. Im also worried about the foal getting to big. My mare doesnt have big hips and I know the longer she goes the bigger the change of the foal getting stuck. i had actually prayed she'd go early but no luck with that. She is keeping me on my toes. Her bag has gone down tonight so not sure what that means as she seems to not be listening to me. Maybe I should take the lap top out and read the rule book to her.



She is making me insane...my poor husband is so tired of hearing me try to plead with her. I havent done this before but gave into my children begging to have a mini baby now they sleep at night while mom is a nervous wreck....lily doesnt seem bothered until the foal starts kicking....then she gets mad. I pray every night for a safe delivery but the longer it goes the more worried i get!


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

Debra we all get nervous and worried towards the end so you are not alone. I am a nervous wreck when my girls foal and all my plans to be calm and organised go out the window. Lol


----------



## lilysmom (May 1, 2012)

That does make me feel normal. She is so petite I worry about her lol...but I guess any good owner would find something to worry about


----------



## mthowdy (May 1, 2012)

I will keep my fingers crossed that she goes before you go out of town too- and I think she will!

(knocks on wood)

I'm a nervous wreck too...but right now I am still able to sleep most of the night....but in a couple days or less I will be doing half hour checks, and I know that that will make me even crazier!!

Just try and stay calm- it is the only thing we can do!


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2012)

Please try not to worry, Lily is doing just fine and there is no reason why she should not foal easily. As she is a maiden mare things may be a bit tight, but no reason to suppose that the foal will get stuck in any way. Be there for her when she foals and once you have checked on two little feet and a nose (as soon as you see two little hooves - one usually just in front of the other right at the beginning - get down close and personal and feel gently inside her on top of those feet, up the legs for the little nose - about 6" or so further in. All correct and you are good to go. Get hold of the foals legs (dont break the sac) just above the fetlocks and gently put a bit of tension on them, not a pull. As the mare pushes bring the legs forward with her contraction and then hold them steady - this will stop them slipping back an inch or two inbetween contractions. You should be directing any help you are giving towards the mares hocks not directly outwards in a straight line. The foal is born on a curve down towards the mares hocks. Once the nose appears you may find, as she is a maiden, that the top of the head looks too 'tight' to come through. Dont panic! Just make sure the nose can 'fit' slightly inbetween those front legs and keeping one hand on the legs, gently ease the mares stretched vulva up over the top of the foals head - dont be frightened, a mare's vulva is really stretched tight at this point, but she needs to get the head through not be left with it stretching her, so help out, she will be grateful! The next point is the 'triangle' formed by the two elbows and the withers (think about it) You may not have the time to do this, but it can help if when this point is reached you just slightly lift first one leg and then the other, this allows the elbow 'points' to come through and gives an inch more space for the withers to clear - does this make sense, just try to picture it, I think it is common sense when you think of the shape of the foal trying to get through a narrow gap! Nearly home and dry now!! Keep the pressure gently on the legs guiding the foal towards Momma's hocks and the the hips should just slip through with the next contraction. Just be careful to keep the foal 'straight' on its curve, no twisting sideways. We usually leave the foal's hind feet just 'inside' the mare - this is an old fashioned idea as it was thought that the mare would stay laying down a bit longer instead of jumping to her feet immediately - she can rest a moment and catch her breath. Whip the sac off the foals head as it needs to breath - oxygen is cut off during its birth, which is why foals need to be born so quickly! Run your fingers down either side of the foal's nose to clear any mucus out of its nostrils, I usually run a quick finger between its lips too. Now while they are both gathering breath you can check for the sex!! And then get ready for the cord. Hopefully both the foal and mare will stay put for several minutes (you can give the foal a rub with a dry towel now) as the extra blood flows down the cord and into the foal. The cord should break when the mare gets to her feet, but it she does this quickly after the birth, be prepared with a sharp pair of scissors (have them right to hand not on a shelf outside) to cut the cord about 3" from the foal. Be prepared for the cord to bleed if you have to do this - blood will still be flowing from the mare's end of the cord (your mare is NOT bleeding to death!) but you dont want the foal's end of the cord to be losing blood - he/she needs it. So pinch the end of the cord until the bleeding stops. Occasionally the foal's bleeding doesn't stop. Have a thin piece of string ready soaking in whatever you are going to use for dipping the cord and tie this tight around the cord about an inch above your cut end. Then dip the cord.

If the mare stays down you should be able to pull the foal round to her with the cord still attached, just to get it's nose and front hooves in reach for her to talk to it. It is a good idea to wait there quietly until the mare gets up as sometimes with tight fitting foals the withers can 'graze' the nerves under the mare's spine, this can make her a bit wobbly when she first gets to her feet and you might need to quickly pull the foal out of the way! But once she is up and ok and the foal has been sexed and had the cord dipped or tied, they are good to go and you can leave them to bond.

Feed wise, you need to weigh the amount you are now giving her. I would think, taking in her grass and hay, she should be having between 3 and 4 lbs of mare and foal per day at the moment, she may need more after she foals depending on whether she drops her weight over the foaling. Bran is not much use, you can mix her pellets with warm water to make them into a mushy feed for her over the first couple of days and that will be fine. As she is used to grass going through her system (I am right and you do have grass pastures?) then it is important that she gets back on to the grass as soon as possible as her system is used to it. Weather permitting she can go out with her baby for an hour or so morning and afternoon for the first few days after the birth, and for most of the day after that just as normal.

Hope some of this helps. And dont worry, we all suffer that panic feeling at the onset of a mare's labour, but then we suddenly get busy and common sense kicks in. It's a wonderful experience helping that little being into the world. Enjoy it.


----------



## lilysmom (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Anna You are making me feel better. I had read most of the delivery stuff so I have that pretty well memorized LOL. The feed thing helps alot. I am in florida and we have sand not dirt lol....not alot of grass I do allow her in the front yard to graze from time to time but usually they are on Hay. You guys are awesome and every bit of this does help and makes me feel so much better. I must thank all of you for having the wonderful patience to answer the same questions over and over again from 1 person to the next. I hope to thank you soon by showing you a beautiful foal! One can only hope sooner rather than later


----------



## lilysmom (May 2, 2012)

Okay so this morning her bag looks slightly better but......I did find a reddish brown spot on the inside of the back leg. There are no wounds anywhere so I wonder if maybe shes loosing her mucus plug? Any thoughs


----------



## lilysmom (May 2, 2012)

thats kind of what I was thinking! so does that mean anything..LOL or does that still mean anytime from now and 4 weeks



she walked away from her feed this morning...ate a little but left alot....she went to eat hay. At somepoint of the hour I was gone she did finally finish it.


----------



## MeganH (May 2, 2012)

Yup- looks like she lost her mucus plug. My mare did that several weeks before foaling but her bag did not look as good as your mares does now. Laney (my mare) also would have some thin bloody show drip from her vulva time to time.


----------



## lilysmom (May 2, 2012)

I noticed the samething about 2 weeks ago. wonder if she only lost half and now lost the rest of it...who knows shes killing me......Shoot me now please



appearantly shes gonna take her time!


----------



## Becky (May 2, 2012)

I'm just now catching up on this thread, but I wanted to say that from your mare's udder picture today, she looks to be very close. If her udder stays up and full during the day today like the picture you posted, she may well foal in the next 24 hours. Generally, a mare's udder will get very firm, hard and 'tight' when they are approaching foaling. That usually happens within 12 - 24 hours of foaling.

You need to keep a continous eye on her. Mares go into labor and foal very quickly.

I wanted to add that I deworm my mares after foaling when they pass manure after foaling. Normally, this doesn't happen for 12 - 24 hours after foaling as a mare cleans out well prior to delivery. I want to make sure the plumbing is working well, before I potentially overload her system with worms.

All of my mares get Banamine as soon as they foal. Once I determine that the foal is breathing and doing what it is supposed to do - up on it's sternum and moving around, I will go get my Banamine. I want my mares to be as pain free as possible to take care of their new baby.

I don't give enemas routinely. I have rarely ever had a foal that needed one. When I have had to give them, it's usually been when the foal is several days old and eating dirt, hay and anything else it can stuff in it's mouth.


----------



## lilysmom (May 2, 2012)

Okay Just a update I went out to check and her udder did go down today



guessing that means not tonight huh! Well worse case maybe this weekend. I realize sunday is a full moon...not sure if there any truth to that story or not but maybe it will be then!


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2012)

Although I always tell folk to watch for the udder to stay full and tight during the day, I still wouldn't count it a 100% sign - a lot of mares foal with 'slack' bags and Lily might be one of those.

I wouldn't relax my watching of her if I was you.


----------



## lilysmom (May 2, 2012)

I felt her udder this evening even though its not full it is hard and warm...just not full. I can very easily get yellow very sticky fluid from her.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

I can't wait for a morning update as it sounds like she is very close


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

ok heres updated pictures...the bag this morning is not as good as normal. Also after 8:30 lastnight she only pooped 3-4 times I got out there around 7 am. Theres usually a huge mound waiting on me. Heres some quick pictures I grabbed thsi morning. Kind of disappointed about the bag size as usually its much better.


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

Just realized looking at the picture her bag is actually really full towards the back....just not all the way toward the front like it normally is......if you need better pics let me know. I grabbed these with the cell phone so they arent the best. Any advice Im thinking about turning her out on grass today just for a hour or two.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update, I would turn her out for some grass as it is so good for them to nibble whilst wondering around in the fresh air


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

thanks guys. Ill let her have some free roaming today


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

haha how bad is it that we now have the vet picking a magic date. LOL...Good news is he picked the same date I picked...sunday 5-6 its a full moon!


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

okay I let lilly out for a couple of hours...she seemed to have enjoyed it. She is now standing in her stall thinking about a nap. her bag went down alot while she was out soooooooooo i guess i still have some waiting to do


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

Udders often go up and down, and some mares (well a lot of them actually!) dont follow the book and foal with small bags, filling them up at foaling or soon after.

Is there any reason why she cant spend most of the day outside grazing - it would really be good for her at this stage and, of course after she foals.


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

lol....I had to put her up because I am getting ready to go pick the kids up. My neighbors have german shepards and she likes to go to the fence and entaginize them. Along with trying to eat all my flowers, trying to get into the chicken and rabbit pens to eat all there food and scratching her butt on the neighbors fence......lol shes only allowed loose with supervision



I plan on letting her back out once I get home. She is such a brat sometimes



I do plan on having her loose out fron once the foal is born also....just supervised She likes to find things to get into and most of the time its the last thing you would think of.


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

oh lily so has to go this weekend....the forces are working with me here. Just found out there is going to be a super moon saturday night....calender says full moon sunday night......if theres any truth to this moon stuff it should happen this weekend......please im begging...if not will one of you put me out of my misery please



 lol


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

o.k


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

lol.....I knew one of you would post that .....but your supposed to wait until monday mornings update.....dont shoot me early I might miss the foal.



I doubt it will be tonight all that grazing and moving shrunk her bag down.....again. oh well maybe thsi weekend!


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

I wonder if grazing would help me to shrink??


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

Your killing me!



If so maybe it could be called a all natural diet! HEHEHE lily still has yellow very sticky fluid....not much of a bag right now cause she was out grazing today. I know what shes gonna do....she gonna go on the 19th...the 1 night I wont be home. She would be 358 then.....wow I really hope she goes before then



I have been reading where the mares are doing funny things thsi year so I guess Im out of luck on having any clues.


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> oh lily so has to go this weekend....the forces are working with me here. Just found out there is going to be a super moon saturday night....calender says full moon sunday night......if theres any truth to this moon stuff it should happen this weekend......please im begging...if not will one of you put me out of my misery please
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Wow, I didn't know about the full moon. And not just a full moon, a SUPER moon! I hope it true because the waking up all night is making me sleepy during the day when I have to keep up with my three busy girls! Maybe there will be a few foals born this weekend. I hope Blondie's foal is one of them!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

Mima Acres...I am with you on that. I never expected lily to go to her due date much less past it. I guess it wouldnt be so bag if she at least kept a bag all day. Then I would have something to stay excited over. Fluid is still yellow and sticky! even with a very loose bag tonight it was very easy to get. Shes killing me. I pray all our foals that are due soon or over due go this weekend! I want to see foals


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Now the hippy in you is coming out. ROFL


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

LOL....you ladies are a trip! Im loving this forum all happy people here! Okay back to staring at my mare all night long. You know eventually I am going to have to sleep....right?


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Nah, sleep is over rated


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

yep....your right I have found out that you can still function with very minimum sleep...its just not always pretty outcome, depending on what your trying to do.


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

Renee I just checked out your website....I am in love with Odette...wow what a pretty girl and I love Sandokan's Fancy Man of Clover he is just handsome! They are both my favorite LOL


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

I found a picture of daddy..yes I know he has alot of hair....LOL He was just getting ready to get his spring time clipping. I had to get a picture while I was there and could.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

Roll on the full moon this weekend - these mares could do with something to stir them all up - maybe we will get to see a few babies!





Diane, over here we had to go through several years of mods and rockers before we got to flower power, love-ins, with grass to graze, whacky baccy and weed! Great times, but I guess we all eventually grew up - well some of us did!


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

Oh Diane....I am moving in at your place.....Just visited your website and I am fallin for several of your ponies! Sweetwater's Texas Spotty I love the spots! MIM Kahlua N Creme is adorable! RJ's Pocahontas just completely in love with her! Can you tell I love Spots! They are all so very pretty!


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

okay I have a question....I know the bags can go down during the day....but lets say this mornings bag was so so (pictured below)






This was earlier today around noon (below)






and this was at 5:30 tonight (below)






and finally this was 7:30 tonight......its already better than this morning....what the heck. Usually her bags are better looking in the morning compared to at night (below)


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

I don't know what to tell you, but the same thing has happened to my mare, Mary, after a day of being turned out. Her udder will be decent looking in the morning, look totally deflated midday and then full at night (but not as full as your mares).

I would be keeping a close eye on her tonight...how is everything else looking? Any other changes?

I'm going through my first mini foal experience too, so it's nice to see another helpful thread!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> I found a picture of daddy..yes I know he has alot of hair....LOL He was just getting ready to get his spring time clipping. I had to get a picture while I was there and could.


Oh he's so beautiful. I love all that mane. Your baby is going to be nice. I can't wait to see!


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

she seems very crabby tonight. she has been jello butt for a little while but her tail head still has some resistance. she lays down to much to go by the vaginal coloring. So I guess I continue anoth hourly watch..LOL Praying she has it by the end of the weekend. mthowdy I have been reading your thread too.....sorry to hear about your pup



. Keep me posted on your mini.....how far along is she? Lily will be 343 tomorrow. milk is yellow but very sticky just not much of a udder.......nothing easy now a days huh!


----------



## lilysmom (May 3, 2012)

Me either mima acres...I love odd balls and different colorings....although no matter what it is I will be very much in love



from the second i see it! Still hoping for a filly!


----------



## mthowdy (May 3, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> she seems very crabby tonight. she has been jello butt for a little while but her tail head still has some resistance. she lays down to much to go by the vaginal coloring. So I guess I continue anoth hourly watch..LOL Praying she has it by the end of the weekend. mthowdy I have been reading your thread too.....sorry to hear about your pup
> 
> 
> 
> . Keep me posted on your mini.....how far along is she? Lily will be 343 tomorrow. milk is yellow but very sticky just not much of a udder.......nothing easy now a days huh!


Unfortunately I have no idea when she was bred! She was pasture bred last year sometime in June, so anytime this month was the vets guess. And it looks like he is right- i am betting for a baby within a week



but I think the odds are against me!

I just posted new pictures of Mary- she is puzzling me now. I can't get any milk out of her- and my foaltime test strips will be here tomorrow! I hope I can get something to test...

I'll be watching this thread for a foal announcement!


----------



## lilysmom (May 4, 2012)

No baby lastnight......So we wait some more. I think it will be this weekend. I caught her doing a very odd stretch twice this morning....front feet as far in front of her as possible.....back feet as far behind her as possible and stretched so far out her belly almost touched the ground.


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on my furry chips



They are the old fashioned type of minis as the more refined ones haven't arrived here in Italy yet and hubby doesn't work hard enough



to ship me one or 2 from the states.










He is absolutely gorgeous



I love the hairy ones


----------



## lilysmom (May 4, 2012)

Renee I didnt realize you were in italy. My grandmother (who has passed) was from Malta! I have alsways wanted to go see where she was raised and see Italy but the problem with that is Im very scared of flying



Thought that was neat to hear you are in italy!


----------



## lilysmom (May 4, 2012)

Thinking she may have posisitoned the baby better lastnight. I seen her this morning stretch her front legs completely in from of her and her back legs as far back as possible.....her belly was only a few inches from the ground. I could also see where the ground was turned up from possibly rolling. AND LOL she was indented in front of the hips but just towards the top until today the indention goes from the top in front of the hips down mid way of her stomach and you can see it on both sides. I tried to get a picture but because shes white its hard to see



what your thoughs guys.....


----------



## kay56649 (May 4, 2012)

I love daddy!!! He has such unique coloring!!


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

Debra I moved here about 20 years ago for work, I studied Equine Science and got offered a job for an Italian show jumper. I had many fun years and lived 24/7 with the horses, it was bliss



Then I got married





Can we see the pics


----------



## lilysmom (May 4, 2012)

LOL Renee I think that problem happens to most of us ladies....LOL



Kay56649 Thanks He is such a sweet boy! His owner is a really good friend of mine. This will be daddys first baby as well.


----------



## lilysmom (May 4, 2012)

Also noticed that her back legs are starting to have issues moving.....almost like part of the time they bukle underneath her. may all be a sign that we are getting close


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2012)

Ben was just saying the same thing about Mary - I think both foals have probably done another shift! Progress is being made!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 4, 2012)

Maybe we will both get lucky tonight. I did notice lilys bag did go down some today but it was not very much at all.....usually it goes way down. I seen that funny stretch this morning and noticed teh indention down her sides just in front of the hip area...it goes from the top of the belly down to a little lower than mid way...maybe just maybe we are close....oh how I pray.....the anticipation is killing me......okay well its a close race between that and lack of sleep!


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2012)

From what you are describing it sounds as though the foal has sunk into the birthing position, so 'officially' Lily could foal at any time now!!

What about the colour inside her hooha - I would be watching closely for that to change to the deep red colour (this can happen quickly or give you 24 hours notice, maybe a little more)

No need to tell you not to take your eyes off her from now on!! It's all getting very exciting and VERY CLOSE!


----------



## lilysmom (May 4, 2012)

anna its hard for me to go off of color...lily is big on laying down so every time she lays down her color chages....it doesnt matter if shes down for 1 minute or more her color gets very dark and her hooha looks longer too...so both of those are things I cant really go off of



She is deffinately not being a easy maiden to follow. My friend had her first foal last year......she foaled by the book was even a day or two early. Nothing of mine likes to be easy....just how my luck is


----------



## lilysmom (May 4, 2012)

oh Diane I pray your right...I paniced lastnight....was up at 2am set the alarm for 3...sleep through it for the first time. woke up at 4:15 seen her laying down with the ground tore up at her hooves.....took off running out the door thinking oh crap somethings wrong. Grabbed her pulled her up checked her hooha and nothing....appearantly she had just been rolling and messed the ground up......scared the crap out of me though


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

I can't wait for a morning update


----------



## lilysmom (May 5, 2012)

Good morning ladies.....I was so sure I was going to have a foal thsi morning. But no foal.....Normally lily settles in her stall very easily for the night. Lastnight it was after midnight before she laid down. she walked the stall for awhile, then stood in a corner swifting her weight from one leg to another....walked some more and then finally laid down. Now I can say she didnt stay laid down long any of the times she laid lastnight. I dont think shes comfortable. This horse is a laying down horse to, so I watched her closely but nothing......so maybe tongiht.


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

when they stop laying down it is a clue that they bare getting close


----------



## lilysmom (May 5, 2012)

I am really praying for tonight. She was so uncomfortable lastnight! Fingers crossed


----------



## lilysmom (May 5, 2012)

I noticed earlier today her butt cheeks seem to have indentions go down them too.....maybe we are getting close.....just maybe


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2012)

Maybe tonight??? Fingers crossed for you and Lily.


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

Lily please have your baby on the Super moon


----------



## lilysmom (May 5, 2012)

Anna and Renee I am praying with you guys. Fingers crossed. Im going to check her milk in a couple of hours. Her bag did go down some today (which was not what I wanted to see) but hopefully that wont mean anything...LOL


----------



## lilysmom (May 5, 2012)

okay everyone I have progress i think LOL. I just went out to see what her milk looked like and oh my. It kind of looks a little yellow but it so very thick.....very very thick in fact when I syringed it up out of the collection cup to see the color and then pushed it back out it almost clumped out. Well anyone think any chance for tonight heres a picture of it in the cup


----------



## lilysmom (May 5, 2012)

I was waiting on your response Diane. So you think I might have a chance



. It was thick the closest thing I can compare it to is honey. and was about the same color. She keeps whinnying at us everytime she sees us walk out the door. I have walked over to her and petted her scratched her...fed her...watered her and she is still whinnying at us LOL


----------



## mthowdy (May 5, 2012)

Don't want to jinx anything...but I'm praying for a safe foaling for Lily & you!!

Can't wait to see what the morning brings


----------



## lilysmom (May 5, 2012)

thanks guys. Ill keep a close eye on her tonight...positive thinking tells me at least if its not tonight maybe we are withion days of it at least.....i cant wait ill post a update either as soon as a foal is born or first thing in the morning if nothing happens.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling








I can't wait for an update


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2012)

Any news? Or maybe she's going to keep us waiting a bit longer!


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

LOL...sorry guys it was a uneventful night



She has close to a full bag this morning and I noticed another red smudge on the inside of her back leg. heres update pictures!


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

going to watch her close today to see if we have a chance for tonight


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

If i see that filly fairy shes not leaving with out a fight LOL


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

LOL I will hold her tight and tie her wings up until we figure out who needs her. Lily is at 345 today. I dont think this will ever end. I dont think tonight is the night. Her bag did go down some today but milk is still very thick kind of yellow and sticky. Ill update pictures here shortly


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

I am so tired! Heres updated pictures. Dont think its gonna be tonight though :arg!


----------



## mthowdy (May 6, 2012)

Come on Lily! We all want to see your baby, and your mom needs some sleep!!

Let's get this show on the road!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2012)

Oooo Lily is looking very close!! Sticky milk usually means that she could foal at any time - her udder could fill as she foals. I know you are exhausted (and frustrated LOL!!) but I wouldn't let up on the night watch if I were you - just in case!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

I am sooooooo frustrated LOL and very tired. but as im already paranoid about her having issues I know no matter how much I say im going to sleep i know i wont be able to. her milk is so thick that it moves very little if you tip the container...Oh Anna I hope she goes soon....im dying. Also slightly concerned cause I havent seen the baby moving in a few days now. At first I wasnt worried cause I had heard right before delivery they slow down but now its been a few days....fingers crossed!


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

OMG Lily!! your poor mummy wants you to have your baby now please?!! she is looking good, I;m hoping she bags up really fast tonight for you and foals in the next few days... her hooha has definitley loosened up... come on Lily we want to see your baby!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 6, 2012)

Come on lilly you and snowball must be in cahoots! Lets go girls. Both tonight would be nice!


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

cassie she is usually bagged really good in the mornings. it usually only goes down a little during the day. It went down more today because she was out loose running with the bigger horses....right now its 10:37 pm and she is laid flat out....fingers crossed but Im just not seeing it for tonight


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

littlebittybritches I have been watching snowball.....maybe shell go tonight LOL. How far is yours now? I know I read it once but cant remember


----------



## mthowdy (May 7, 2012)

I'm wondering what's going on down there....I'm hoping tonight is the night, but if not tomorrow will work





Can't wait for an update!


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

No foal.....Although this morning she is bagged nicely and seems to be more elongated....pictures below


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

looks like all systems go



Do you have any milk strips to test her?


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

well i didnt know about the 1 drop test you guys use until i started this thread. I do have the mother natures mare foaling predictor kit. It takes likle 1/2 tsp to test so I havent used it to much. Last night the ph was in the 40% chance of foaling. I think im going to by the pool test stripes so I can actually read the ph level.


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Diane for addressing the non movement....it was really starting to worry me sincce it has been so long. I pray your right and that filly fairy shows up here in florida soon. She was laying down most of the night lastnight but im hoping she was getting so rest to be ready to go tonight! when i get the ph testing strips ill let yall know


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

Ooooo she is looking very ready! Yeah! Come on girl!


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

Im waiting to see if her bag holds today....was kind of concerned about the purplish color at the bottom of her hooha but its since gone away. She laid alot lastnight so I think that may have been why the that area looked the way it did. I hope she does go today.


----------



## 2minis4us (May 7, 2012)

Looks like she should go today ! Good luck for a safe and perfect foaling


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

2minis4us you have no idea how I hope your right. i am worn out completely. I have been watching her since she was 300 days along...started checking every 2 hours just for safety sake....never thought she'd make it this long. We are at 347 I really pray she goes soon. Her bag seems to be holding so far. Ill check in a couple of hours. milk is the same yellowish very thick and sticky.


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

Shes to busy being a hoover vaccum cleaner with the hay in her stall. Positive thinking though....maybe tonight. Ill post update pictures tonight around 7 and see what everyones thoughts are


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

Just checked her bag it seems like its holding where it was this morning.....maybe itll be tonight. ill post pictures this evening so we can all compare and see what we think!


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

Lets hope so


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

okay Ladies heres update pictures...I want everyone thoughts


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

Her hooha has elongated more but I think her udder has gone down very slightly. I would do a check in a few hours to see if it has come back. I really don't think she will be long now


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

I so hope your right Renee....I dont know how much longer I can go without sleep LOL. The good thing is usually at the time of day I took that picture its usually flabby again...today there was no flab




I have also realized after watching her all day that she has not laid down once.....this is not normal for her at all!


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

okay the pictures above were takin around 3:15 my time. I just went out and took this picture its about 5:15


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2012)

Hummmm. Well to me everything looks good and she COULD foal tonight. But I'm still not too sure about her tummy. I would like to say it could shift forward just a little bit more, however she is a 'roomy' type of mare with plenty of space for a foal, so maybe we wont be seeing the foal look quite so far froward as it would appear to be with a smaller mare.

So, could she foal tonight? Yes she could, but she might just go another day?? Sorry!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 7, 2012)

Wow- I'm no expert but I would say she is gonna have that baby REAL soon! Her udder definitely went up in those couple hours since the other picture.

Maybe tonight will be the night! If she hasn't laid down all day, and her udder is looking like that- I would definitely watch her like a hawk! Keep us posted


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

im going to watch her closely only because I know for a fact she hasnt laid down at all today. If its not tonight it really should be very super close.......





I have watched her udder very closely today because of her actions lastnight. so i guess it will be another sleepless night LOL


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

No foal this morning



but She is very uncomfortable. I only seen her lay down twice and it was only for 5 minutes or less. Im going out to feed so Ill take more pictures


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

updated pictures


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

She is looking great but I agree with Anna about the foal position. Could you take a pic from behind to see how "she" is sitting when you get time. Thanks


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

sure will. I am getting ready to run the kids to school. Ill get a picture in about a hour or so.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

She filled in the udder nicely. Come on lily you need to let mommy see your baby


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

okay heres a bunch of pictures....today is day 347 is there any sign that it will end soon



......Please pardon the mud we got 1 1/2 inches of rain yesterday so everything is a mess.























LittleBittyBritches said:


> She filled in the udder nicely. Come on lily you need to let mommy see your baby


Im so ready to see this little one. Im praying its soon.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Lol, LOVE the itchy butt pose!lol


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

I thought that would give someone a good laugh!


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2012)

LOL!! Great picture!! She's such a pretty girl, looking good too.





I still think that she could shift that baby forwards a bit more, plus her teats need to fill. But of course this could happen at anytime and very quickly! Sorry, not much help am I? LOL!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

LOL yep her bag did go down to day but I turned her loose for awhile so I expected it! Im gonna be out of town next weekend......saturday night (5/19) so it will probably happen then


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2012)

Oh I think you will have a baby by then!


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

Anna I think you have more faith than I do.....



sorry just feels like this will never happen. Although I pray your right cause I would hate to miss it....this is the only time ill breed so i really want to see it.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

I think she will go before then


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

Oh Renee I hope you guys are right.....praying that you guys are right LOL



I am starting to give up on her LOL....I tried to tell my friend she was just really fat and had really bad gas



....even though we both heard the vet confirm it again in march.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)




----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

Renee its one of those days....were i just start doubting everything....I think lack of sleep plays a huge part of it though.....my kids being a pain in the butt play the other part.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

Tell me about it! I have 1 puppy that isn't growing well so I am supplementing his feed every 2 hours




I wanted to slap the boys this evening cos they were running round shouting :arg! I just keep telling myself "it will all be over soon"


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

Im honestly glad to hear im not the only one suffering. I keep seeing the post of everyone elses mares going way earlier than mine......so then I start feeling like poo thinking god this will honestly never end....1/2 considering taking her for a trailer ride to the woods and having her jump a few trees and walk awhile.....maybe we can get that baby moving


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

Don't worry Lily, Aunty Renee is coming to save you.

ROFL


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We all understand those days, as we all have them. You are not alone. But, I also think you won't have to wait that long. So chin up -- it's almost over. and believe me, once you hold that little one in your arms, you'll forget how long you waited!!!



Diane Im still trying to be positive...You gusy are alot of help. I know her bag went down today but she has turned turned down her feed tonight and instead is eating her oat hay....I fed her right at 3 and all her food is still in her bowl. Im going to get more pictures in a few hours we will see what they show.

Renee please come save me...not lily. LOL


----------



## lilysmom (May 8, 2012)

Wow there are still a bunch waiting. Well I hope she goes while Im home. Ill update pictures in about 2-3 hours so we can see how she looks!


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

Ok so not much of a change this morning...bag looks large and normal for her morning bag...only thing I see odd is that I cleaned her stall out around 8:30 lastnight.....This morning when I got up and went out at 6:30 there are only 2 smaller piles of manure. Normally there is a whole mound. She is eating her breakfast though so who knows


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

heres a picture


----------



## Budhorse5 (May 9, 2012)

I feel so bad for you, having to do all that waiting would kill me!


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

It is killing me. The ladies on here have helped alot in keeping my spirits up. I honestly believe we are very close so I sit and wait


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

okay here are some updat pictures I just took a few minutes ago. Its 11 am here. Any thoughts...yes you gals and guys thoughts keep me going LOL


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

thats good news. At least we are still looking good LOL. Wish she would hurry up some


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Take a deep breath and maybe a



or 2, if that doesn't work you could always go back to the good old


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

LOL Your girls are a trip! I just keep waiting and praying she doesnt wait until im out of town. I mean seriously lily do you want to stay pregnant forever????


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

okay ladies heres my evening update pictures!


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

Let me know if any new thought come to mind LOL


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She is really looking good -- udder, beautiful......elongating and loosening nicely......but baby still looking like she's sitting a bit sideways. So, she's doing great, and a little positioning -- which will cause her to look more "dropped" in her belly, and baby should be arriving. She is really looking very good !!!


Thanks Diane I am hoping for soon..LOL


----------



## lilysmom (May 9, 2012)

Well we have a strong storm moving in and the wind is really bad so bad that is scared lily until she started running circles in her stall until I went out to save her. I sat with her until the wind slowed down and now she is settling back down...maybe that will get things going.


----------



## mthowdy (May 9, 2012)

Oh I hope the storm(pressure change) gets this show started!

I'm just as anxious to see Lily's baby as I am for my own mare! Haha





Fortunately for you, I think Lily will go in a matter of days.

Unfortunately for me, I think Mary will take Lily's cue and hold out on me for weeks. At this rate it will be June until I see this foal....haha!


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

You know ben its very funny you said June before you"ll see your baby because I actually have the same feeling about lily. Well Lily would not let me have a hooha picture this morning...she was fine with the udder picture but when I moved her tail to get the hooha picture she back towards me threatening to kick. so no hooha this morning. Today is day 349 I really never thought she would hold out this long



There doesnt seem to be a end in sight! Heres another morning bag picture...


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

Sue I think she is putting eye lashes on her baby and that she will foal within 3-4 days




bwdik lol


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys....I love seeing the udder looking good in the morning....then in the afternoon that stupid thing always goes down. I hate seeing that, its so disappointing LOL....oh well maybe one day soon it will stay full. I keep praying for the filly fairy to show up before next weekend.....still praying


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

You guys are so very nice and so very helpful....even if its just keeping us newbies spirits up. Thank you so much. Its nice to be able to give up dates and hear even the simplest comments....it does help make each day go by. I have checked her milk in a few days so I may do that shortly just to see if theres any change...not that I am expecting it to LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

keep your chin up



you will have a baby to play with soon.


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

thanks Renee. I think We just got our hopes up reading they can go as early as 300 days but normal being 320-330. So I started watching her around 300 days just to be safe.....that was 49 days ago



I keep looking at it as another day past, eventually she has to foal. LOL


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

okay so I left lily out most of the day. She stayed in the backyard eating grass for several hours....then when I had to leave I put her in her paddock and she rolled in the dirt a few times. Wonder if that will help things along. I just put her back in her stall to settle in and eat her dinner.


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

I have a quick question.....first I have to say her bag did go down today but was good sized like normal this morning. now the question is this: Has any of you guys had a mare take 3 hours to eat her 1/2 scoop of dinner??? Any thoughts? I fed lily her 1/2 scoop mare and foal pellets just before 3 pm tonight and I went out right at 6 to find just shy of 1/2 of her pellets still in her bowl. She also is not eating her hay right now she is just standing in her stall.


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

she picks at it from time to time LOL She does have that miserable look to her


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

I know I am so praying for her to be miserable.....she is looking pretty miserable tonight. She still has not completely finished her food....she has a few handfuls left. Im going to try and trick her tonight.....noone has been allowed outside since 6pm. Going to try and make her think we are not home....wonder if that might work LOL. I put the girls in the farthest bedroom (where lily cant see tv or lights or here noises.....we are going to act like secret spies tonight


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

Well you know when you have 2 girls (11 and 8) waiting as patiently as possible for this baby to arrive, you have to use your imagination to keep them occupied LOL


----------



## Wings (May 10, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better I still have to wait 3 months for my earliest possible foaling dates



:rofl


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 10, 2012)

Great idea with the girls! Lol


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2012)

I wonder how the secret mission is going



Good luck girls


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

It went down the toilet! Still no foal....this is getting out of hand miss lily better come on. I dont want to miss it if she has it next weekend


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

LOL good point I guess I cant complain LOL. Im going to take side pictures and a back picture so we can see if there are any new changes.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 11, 2012)

Udder pic too please?


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

ok will do


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

ok heres pictures...udder went down a bit from earlier this morning. its way full in the morning but keeps going down some during the day..by evening time its back full again.

The first picture is another funny one.....this is her temp stall so dont freak out but that poor gate had been scratched on so much LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 11, 2012)

Lol, there is that itchy bum again!


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

thats a great idea. I would have never thought of that...yes lily is always a itchy pony



Here recently its more her butt LOL. Hows the positioning look? Any better yet


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

Okay so before I panic is this a good sign or a bad sign....Lily has had very thick yellow stuff easily expressed from her teats...today I can get it to stream once and then it drips steady but heres my concern its no longer sticky....its kind of clear maybe slightly foggy but not alot but it is no longer sticky its liquid....I have a feeling this is a step backwards


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

sorry I doubled posted the question above.....so do I panic because we are going backwards or is this a good sign that I am missing somewhere


----------



## Mima Acres (May 11, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> sorry I doubled posted the question above.....so do I panic because we are going backwards or is this a good sign that I am missing somewhere


I think that's GOOD!!! According to the book I read (The Complete Book Of Foaling) milk goes from amber syrup, then to skim milk then LASTLY opaque white milk. Those are the last 3 of 6 stages. Tonight's the night! (lol I hope for your sake!). That's what I'm betting anyway


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

I was so waiting for a reply.....I think your right too....I couldnt find out if it was supposed to go back liquidy or stay sticky......Oh maybe just maybe tonights the night...heck ill be happy with this weekend lets just end this please


----------



## Mima Acres (May 11, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> I was so waiting for a reply.....I think your right too....I couldnt find out if it was supposed to go back liquidy or stay sticky......Oh maybe just maybe tonights the night...heck ill be happy with this weekend lets just end this please


I'm sure someone with more experience than me will chime in soon, I just got that info from my book. Did you ever see this website http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html there are some pictures of milk and different colors right before foaling. I looked at that a lot before Blondie foaled! I'm looking forward to baby pictures really soon


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> Okay so before I panic is this a good sign or a bad sign....Lily has had very thick yellow stuff easily expressed from her teats...today I can get it to stream once and then it drips steady but heres my concern its no longer sticky....its kind of clear maybe slightly foggy but not alot but it is no longer sticky its liquid....I have a feeling this is a step backwards


I think all the pros went to bed



Well I guess in a few when I go to bed Ill keep a watch and see if its good or bad news...we shall see come morning


----------



## mthowdy (May 11, 2012)

I hope someone pops in and helps out- I'm no use!

But, I'm really thinking Lily is getting VERY close! I won't be surprised if you have a baby by the end of the weekend!


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

Oh Ben Im praying your right trust me.



She is very cranky tonight doesnt even want me to scratch her sides or anything. When I do pet her sides she pins her ears and swings back to bite me it actually makes me want to keep poking her until she pops



.


----------



## mthowdy (May 11, 2012)

Well cranky sounds promising! I'd be keeping an eye on her tonight, and maybe poke her a couple more times too! Haha 

I really do think she is close....she can't hold out much longer.

I'm going to say either tonight or tomorrow night. And a filly, but I don't know what color to pick.

We better place bets now because she is gonna pop soon!


----------



## lilysmom (May 11, 2012)

Im going to stand out there and poke her with a stick all day tomorrow. LOL Its done cooking so let it out already geeze! Im praying for a filly but at this point as long as its healthy and born ill be happy. I really want anything with the silver trait.....(black would be awesome but anything with the silver works great) I think Dianes said the 1 color I like was a silver smokey black pinto. I looked it up and its georgous!!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 12, 2012)

Yes I agree



sounds like progress.


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2012)

Diane, you explain it so well - as always!! Come on Lily, not long now before we see your precious little one!


----------



## lilysmom (May 12, 2012)

Thast great news! My test strips are lousy. They dont give you a ph # they give a range of foaling...for instance 10%, 40%, 80% and 95%

I cant find any local ph test strips that go down to 6.2. Im worried if I order them it will be to late



So ill test with my strips and see if anything changes





Glad to here hopefully it will be sooner


----------



## lilysmom (May 12, 2012)

Heres the morning pictures of bag and hooha


----------



## Sandy B (May 12, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> Thast great news! My test strips are lousy. They dont give you a ph # they give a range of foaling...for instance 10%, 40%, 80% and 95%
> 
> I cant find any local ph test strips that go down to 6.2. Im worried if I order them it will be to late
> 
> ...


What strips are you using? Mine are Predict A Foal and sound like they work the same way as yours. Mine have worked great! When all five squares changed colors within a minute, I had a foal within 16 hours. When all five squares changed color rapidly, I had a foal in 4 hours. I have had a mare that is almost adding a square a day. Last night she test four squares. I am supposed to re-test in 12 hours and see where the test is. According to the 4 squares, she should foal within 24 hours. Just like with any test, a mare may test "ready" and not foal or may test not ready and foal.

Her udder is looking really good!


----------



## lilysmom (May 12, 2012)

I am using the mother natures mare foaling predictor kit. It only has 2 squares...guessing its ph and calcium but it doesnt tell you that. Just a color chart that say if you get these 2 colors theres a 10% chance....these 2 colors its 40%.....these 2 its 85% and the last 2 colors mean 95%. Her udder looks great in the mornings and pretty good in the evenings but it always goes down during the day....it aggrevating


----------



## lilysmom (May 12, 2012)

wow just tested for the heck of it....and the ph is between 40% and 85% colors the calcium is still at 10% but i figure the calcium may change very quickly. Ill test later to see what it says


----------



## lilysmom (May 12, 2012)

at least its moved off of 10%...its been stuck there forever LOL this change is just for today so maybe we are making progress!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 12, 2012)

Yeah! For progress! Hows she looking tonight?


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

She wasnt looking like she was going to go lastnight...she didnt seem uncomfortable enough.



Im ready for this to end! Today is 352 days I think she may be aiming to keep up with strawberry on the other thread. Ill up date tonight with any new info. Hopefully we are very close but at this rate who knows.


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

YAY Milk test strip this morning are at least 85% possibly a little higher! Lets go Lily!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

She seem ok thsi morning shes munching on hay right now. She doesnt seem overly concerned about where the other horses are. Just read on the website for the strips I use that 85% means with in 24 hours.....Shes going to be watched like a hawk today....but from inside so I dont disturb her. Ill watch her close today and retest this afternoon....see if it changes to 95% which means in 12 hours. Her milk streamed out pretty good this morning usually I get a few drops..It streamed once yesterday and then did drops....this morning It streamed easily! Glad to see light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Well since last time I checked in she has done alot of rolling and a bunch of head fling towards her sides. Im officially so excited




...wonder if it will be today or tonight



We have some rain supposedly coming in tonight so she may go then. Lets go Lily we all want to see your well over cooked baby


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 13, 2012)

Looks like your mare Lily and my mare Missy need to BOTH get on the ball about this foaling thing. I'm not sure which strips you're using but Missy is testing 6.4ph - with my luck your mare Lily will beat Missy but atleast it will be a nice little "race" to see who! I told Missy that I am surrendering



and leaving for the afternoon - I know she heard my family's car drive away and I bet she thinks I left too LOL

EDITED TO ADD:

Not to mention that our mare's both look alike so it'd be interesting to see what our foals look like!


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

Woo!! How exciting! Now I can't wait for the morning to see a baby announcement!

Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Tybee Tyme Minis said:


> Looks like your mare Lily and my mare Missy need to BOTH get on the ball about this foaling thing. I'm not sure which strips you're using but Missy is testing 6.4ph - with my luck your mare Lily will beat Missy but atleast it will be a nice little "race" to see who! I told Missy that I am surrendering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im very excited...Ive been peeking in at your mare thread as well. They do look almost the same



We will have to keep updating tonight. I wont be sleeping at all tonight if she holds out til then. Funny how we have to trick them. My best friend lives 4 houses away and she is supposed to be here to help....this is the 1 day and night she wont be home and lily I think has picked it to be the day LOL.


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Ben we may end up with a update before tonight I just check her hooha and inside is a dark blood red color and she has been up for a bit so I dont think it has anything to do with her rolling spell earlier. Im so excited, nervous, and scared. Never done this before and am praying for a uneventful foaling


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Thanks diane....I hope your on later incase I have issues. My vet knows but shes 30 minutes away. My friends vet has volunteered to come if needed as he is only 10 minutes away. I have watched a bunch of red bag videos and im pretty confident I can handle that. Its the wrong positioning that scares me....but hoping its a smaller baby and pops right out





Now I sit glued to the tv watching lily. I just went out and wrapped her tail. I did make sure it wasnt tight. thats when I checked her coloring and seen she was a dark blood red inside!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 13, 2012)

I was looking and I don't see a picture of the daddy-to-be, any pics of the "old man"? Missy is bred to a bay minimal tobiano and this cross has produced two pinto foals for me so I am hoping for another.

Good luck to you with her - wouldn't that be the funniest thing if they both went at the same time, better yet had similar looking foals? That my friends would be hilarious!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

I put a picture up a few pages back He's a silver dapple and stands just under 31" Lily is right at 36" We will have to keep in touch tonight on here...Im curious if they are running together LOL.

Heres a picture of daddy



Gotta ignore his hair do....LOL he was getting ready to get trimmed up


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Katie we are even on the same time zone! We may be foaling together


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 13, 2012)

How neat! Where in Florida are you located? I travel down to Georgia alot and have been to Florida on numerous occassions and maybe one day I can hop over and see your new little one! I am about to go out and check on Missy and see where she's at with this "program".

Daddy is a handsome man - wish I could un-shrink him and make him into a riding horse he reminds me of an Andalusian with his mane, tail and coloring.

Missy is right at 31.25" inches and the sire is about 31.75" so I expect the foal to mature at 31.50" or so......Your mare looks so pretty, do you have any pictures of her before she was pregnant?


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Im about 30 minutes south of jacksonville in middleburg. Your welcome in anytime your in the area



. I fell in love with daddy to be he is so cute! Heres a picture of lily

it was atken about a year and 1/2 ago


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Diane is your # on your website..Id hate to call but Im on my own tonight so it would be nice to have a back up while I wait on the vet.


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Thanks diane...may end up being today shes very aggitated. up and down alot and swing her head at her belly now shes butt scratching


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 13, 2012)

Your mare will probably foal way before mine. With how Missy's acting it's making me think she still has several days to go. Good luck!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Lily has settled down some now and is nibbling on hay. Her bag still looks like it did this morning so who knows


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> Ben we may end up with a update before tonight I just check her hooha and inside is a dark blood red color and she has been up for a bit so I dont think it has anything to do with her rolling spell earlier. Im so excited, nervous, and scared. Never done this before and am praying for a uneventful foaling


WOOOOO!!! How exciting! Don't be nervous, everything will be just fine- take a deep breath!

I'm praying for an uneventful foaling for you too! Can't wait for an update



(I'll be on here all day waiting! Haha)


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2012)

Dianes a great foaling coach!! Prayers and safe foaling heading your way!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

I will be updating as we shw more signs..LOL or labor



I will keep everyone updated


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

wow how exciting. I have had a busy day and only just got online. Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Renee! My fingers and toes are crossed. she is doing all kinds of odd little things....lots of tail raising!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

Come on Lily you can do it.


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Just tested and ph levels are within 12 hours of foaling now! YAY Im so excited prayers needed I need this easy and problem free as I am on my own


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 13, 2012)

Told you that she would foal before Missy, lol. Missy is still testing at 6.4ph......we shall see what happens - PROMISE me you will post pics ASAP......you can't keep the foal to yourself now!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

I PROMISE Ill post pictures as soon as I get done cleaning everything up. I wont be sleeping tonight either way...to excited









I cant stand this short wait now knowing its time im going crazzzzzzyyyyyy LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

Just remember to keep calm as Lily will need you to be relaxed. All will be fine and you will soon have a new baby



once baby is out and checked just sit back and quietly let "her" bond with Lily. She should find the milk bar within the hour so that will give you time to post pics for us. Lol

Safe foaling


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

WooWoo! Keep on updating us!

With her milk testing like that- I'm going to expect some baby pics here soon!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 13, 2012)

Prayers headed your way for a safe foaling!


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2012)

*Ooooo this is so exciting!! Prayers coming from me too.*

*Try to stay calm - all will be well and Lily needs you to be calm. *





*Good luck!!*


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

we have cow pies ...thats so sad that im happy to announce that




Once it starts my nerves will calm...im a panic before things happen but totally cool through the actual event LOL. I will post a update as soon as its here


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2012)

ray


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

thats 2 piles in about a hour. She did eat her dinner though so not sure how that plays out....she is holding her tail up alot and does keep switching her weight. Im watching for anything. Ive seen several rolls....a few bites at sides. but shes young and tough so who knows how she"ll handle this. I will stay on here with update all night cause this girl is not sleeping


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

okay so if she foals tonight in the morning I give her the regular amount of food but soak it in water right?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 13, 2012)

Good luck!!! I'm wishing you well.....Missy just tested a light 6.4ph so maybe soon I will be joining you!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 13, 2012)

For my mares I just give them their regular grain, no water added. Everyone has different things they do but mine just get their normal ration plus some treats.


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

I hope you get your foal tonight too


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

I would divide her regular feed in smaller portions as her system will be empty after all those cow patties and yes make sure it is nice and moist.


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2012)

As a mare has an 'emply' system by the time she foals, yes I always give a small amount of their regular food with warm water added to make it mushy - she need moist food going through to make it easier for her, plus as much soft leafy hay as she wants. Dont forget the ivermectin wormer within 12 hours and she can have several small mushy feeds for the first day, plus grass, if she is used to it, as soon as the foal is steady on its feet - just an hour's outing will be fine for the first day. But if she is used to being out all day, then she will be fine out with baby for a hour or two for the first couple of days, she may get stressed if you try to keep her stabled!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Ill divide her feed and give her part for breakfast and the other part for lunch....then the next feeding part for dinner and the other part before bed. Ill moisten it all as well and I have plenty of hay ready for her


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

You could even give her a little every 2 hours if she seems hungry, you will be there glued to watching your new filly anyway


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

FIlly filly filly LOL. I really want a filly but at this point i want to see what has taken so long to cook. its going to be a long exciting night. The baby's daddy's owner is coming over to help incase I need it


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2012)

Oh great - does this mean that you will have some company while you are waiting? Just remember what Renee said earlier - once the foal is here and checked over, leave her and the baby alone to get bonded. Obviously keep an eye on them to make sure they are ok, but this s a very important time for a mare and her new baby and human interference can stress the mare and confuse the baby. No need to feel a rush to get HER to feed either, left alone, most foals will find the milk bar within an hour or two, left to themselves.

You must be getting so excited, I know we are. Still saying prayers for a safe, smooth foaling.


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

2 more cow patty piles. smaller but all within the last hour. Looks like Im getting 2 piles per hour so far. Heres a new bag picture and look at the coloring in her hooha


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2012)

LOL!! Diane, we posted the same advice at the some time!! Yes it will help Lily if you put gentle pressure on the foal's legs to help her out - save Lilly a bit of effort too!!

Oh come on Lily, we are all waiting!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

I will be sure to clean up the mess and then leave mom and baby be so they can bond. I know especially for maidens its very important


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2012)

All systems go in the next hour or so!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2012)

How very exciting!! Cant wait to see your little filly!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

I'm so excited right now!! It's almost like Mary is the one foaling, so great! What an awesome way to keep us busy and content while we wait for our own mares to foal.

Lily is finally so close- I can't imagine her holding that baby in much longer! It's going to be so exciting to see what this long awaited filly looks like!

Hoping to see an update with some great news very soon!


----------



## Wings (May 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a SOON and safe foaling!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Its a filly born at 6:20 tonight


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

AHHHH!!! How cool! She is beautiful!

Look at that head, I love its little bump- but i bet that was hard to pass! Her little spots are so cute! Woohoo! I bet you are so happy- a gorgeous little FILLY!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND LILY!!!

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE FILLY!! (any thoughts on a name?)


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 13, 2012)

I TOLD YOU SHE WOULD FOAL BEFORE MISSY LOL





CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR GORGEOUS FILLY AND YES YOU WON OUR RACE



SO BE PROUD....MORE PICS MORE PICS!!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Ill post more pictures in a few. making sure baby is nursing and pooping right noe. babys head was big. mom has a few tiny tears...they arent bleeding so I think they will be okay. anyone know if I should put anything on these tears?


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2012)

Oh what beautiful news!!! She's lovely...Mothers Day doesnt get any better!! Congratulations. Cant wait to hear details


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

anyone have ideas on color...im thinking silver buckskin or silver palimino pinto but not 100% sure


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 13, 2012)

I see no silver in her.....i see a gorgeous palomino pinto filly there


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

I was thinking silver cause she has the trimming around her tail. but heck I dont know colors at all. Ill take pictures in the morning when shes dry!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 13, 2012)

a big CONGRATS!!



beautiful filly!!

a big CONGRATS!!



beautiful filly!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. Everyone is doing great baby is definately nursing well and has pooped about 5 times already LOL. Mom is hanging in there shes not doing bad just up and down because of the contractions but is very sweet to her baby. Im going to watch and make sure mom goes potty because baby's first hoof went up instead of out I had to reach in and bring it down to the exit it was aimed up towards her butt I want to make sure no damage was done. I let her push for awhile before I went in to help. Baby had a big head so there are a few tears on mom but nothing big....none of them are bleeding so I will keep ointment on them and see how they will do. After mom goes potty I can go to bed


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

She ate dinner before she foaled. should I feed her tonight or just wait til morning? she has hay and she has been eating it.


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

ok thank you for your help You are wonderful


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2012)

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! Absolutely brilliant!! Well done Lily and welcome to your beautiful daughter.



:ThumbUp

Several small mushy feeds every couple of hours would be good. Having emptied themselves out, most mares wont do any more droppings for 12 to 24 hours, so dont worry, just keep the moist food going in and that will help.

Sorry if this sounds a bit befuddled, but I went to bed after my last post, and have just woken up after 2 hours sleep - just had to come here to check on Lily!!

Again, many congrats - cant wait for the dry pictures!! Night all!


----------



## Wings (May 13, 2012)

Colourwise silver doesn't show on a red based coat and I don't see any dark points for a bucky. What I do so is a DARLING little palomino pinto filly who just needs a snuggle, well done Lily!





That richer gold is exactly what you want to see as the creamy foals rarely end out as the bold golden palis, you tend to need a rich gold or apricot to get that





Congrats! I can't wait for more pictures (hint hint



)


----------



## lilysmom (May 13, 2012)

LOL Thanks everyone. Im going to make lily some food now. Baby is a nursing fool LOL. I promise as soon as I get in from taking the kids to school I will get dry photos. The filly I think I am going to name Harmony and she stands 21" tall what a big girl LOL


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2012)

YAY Lily what a beautiful little filly you have!!

oh she is just gorgeous! congratulations! I would say a beautiful dark palli!! the best kind in my opinion! can't wait to see the dry pics!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 13, 2012)

So beautiful! She is just lovely!! She is going to be a deep golden pali! Soooo pretty. Cant wait for pics! Congrats!


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your beautiful filly


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. I will get more pictures this morning. Quick question...Im sure its normal just want to make sure. Lily's hooha is very swollen almost looks like pinkish jelly all the way around the edges. Is this normal? Should I run cold water over it today or put something other than neosporin on it? I have to call my vet later to get her out but it"ll probably be later this evening before she comes so I want to make sure I do what ever lily needs done. She eating her smaller wet meals. and up and moving with the running filly LOL


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

I would leave her be, is she showing any discomfort in relation to her rear end? Any rubbing or strong sensitivity?

If you have any concerns it never hurts to have a vet check. I still drag my vet out after each foaling to give mum and bubs a once over, I figure I'm still learning, he doesn't charge a fortune and it can be good for peace of mind.


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

My vet does charge a fortune. I will probably have her out just to see mom...baby is a nursing fool...and a pooper LOL Mom doesnt seem to be bother by her back end it just looks bad. Im going to give her a quick wipe down today cause she has stuff all over her backside so ill watch it closely.


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2012)

Yes please - pictures!


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

going out now to clean mom off and take more pictures of the spunky little filly!


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

okay heres some baby pictures and a picture of lilys area....any thoughts? is this some what normal or is it worth the $150 emergencey vet trip?


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

Sorry I know its graphic....I dont think theres enough to stitch it looks mostly swollen what concerns me is the area towards the top that looks squishy like jelly


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2012)

In my novice opinion it does look like a small rip or torn flap of some kind but doesnt nessecarily need stitching and doesnt appear to be bleeding...strange. And you say shes not rubbing it at all? I will be interrested in hearing what the others think?

Me, I did have the vet out after Peanut foaled but that was because it was my 1st foal and I just needed some reassurance that all was well w/both mom and baby. If the vet was coming to you anyway I would most certainlly have them take a look see but maybe the others can suggest something to put on it or maybe if shes not sore back there and everything else is fine as long as it stays clean it will heal on its own.

P.S......had to clean the computer screen off as hubby blew his coffee all over it when he saw the picture..." What the heck is THAT"...I told him not to read over my shoulder.

On another note, your filly is just darling...love her markings..she'll be as pretty as mom Im sure. Again congratulations!! It was pouring down rain here in Ft.Myers when she was being born...Im so glad you were not having thunderstorms where you are...I was thinking of you! Glad all went well


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 14, 2012)

Wow I've never seen anything like that.....IMO I would call out the vet - even my maiden mare with a teenie tiny vulva didn't do that.....If she were mine I would have the vet out ASAP because you don't want to risk infection and/or scar tissue so I imagine he would put her on some preventive antibiotics atleast just to be sure......

Honestly, to me, it screamed "get the vet out" because I've never seen a mare have tears like that.....I'll send prayers your way and congrats on such a darling filly!


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

ok going to see if the other vet that is closer will come out and see her today. My vet is working the other side of town thats why her fee is so high to come today. I will let you guys know. That baby had a big head LOL From what I can see I only see tearing outside Ive looked inside and didnt see anything but ill see if the closer vet can come out today.


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

LOL Me to I have been keeping neosporin on it and I ran cold water over it just to help with the swelling. Heres more pictures


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

Yes I personally would get the vet out, as Diane said you need to find out that she isn't torn on the inside. I had problems with my first son and Holy Crapola 2 days later I was in complete agony and couldn't feed my baby, you don't want that to happen





Your vet will probably flush her and give her some antibiotics just to be safe.

Baby girl is a real doll



I love her markings


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

I m so happy with the little filly...she is a piggie though. Mom is doing really great with her and has peed and pooped today. I do have a call in to the other vet so Im waiting to hear back


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

Just talked to vet he is going to come out today...not sure when yet as he is going to squeeze me in as to not charge a emergency fee....very nice guy! But he will be out to see her


----------



## Mima Acres (May 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your filly. I'm glad your wait is finally over!!! She is so BEAUTIFUL, I love her markings and color


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

She is such a spunky girl....momma is having a hard time keeping her close by LOL


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2012)

*Oh your little filly is just adorable, she's such a pretty girl, but then so is Lily. *





*I think you are wise to ask a vet to check on Lily, I'm pretty sure it is just the swelling from a rather 'difficult' first birth, and it will go down in time, but a check 'inside' would be sensible and maybe there is something special that will help the swelling to subside.*

*Please let us know how the vsit goes. *


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

ok vet just left...Lily and baby look great! They jelly looking stuff is actually as he tried to explain it almost like a water blister. He said that should go down. the swelling has already started going down. The tears are small he said and wont require any stitches. He did give some antibiotics to keep on them



everyone looks good though


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

I wanted to be sure she was safe



Baby and mom are doing so good



I couldnt be any happier


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2012)

Great news - so glad all was well. As Diane said, we really cannot afford to take any chances with our precious girls.





So - more pics of your special pair tomorrow please - has baby got a pet name yet?


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

Yes Baby filly's name is Harmony! I will update more pictures tomorrow I promise. You guys are so awesome on here and are wonderful to those of us who are clueless.......I thank you all. You made me calm when i panic and you helped with any questions



Thank you so much for your time


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

This has been such a learning experience and still so much to learn. I lvoe this area because you guys are all so positive...theres no argueing or mean posts at all.....you guys are awesome. I cant wait to see som of the pending mares finally have tehir babies!


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2012)

*Thank YOU for allowing us to share in Lily's foaling journey - love that name of Harmony, just perfect for her. *





*And please stay around, both so we can have regular updates and pics of Lily and Harmony, and because those of us who are foaling later this year will certainly need your support!*


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

I will be sure to stick around. This was a really great experience


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

Yeah you better stick around, you have to be here when Mary decides to show us her baby!

So glad to hear Lily & Harmony (great name!) are doing good! Can't wait for more pictures of the new pair





.....what do your kids think??


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 14, 2012)

Yeah more pics! I love the name great choice.


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

My girls are so thrilled.The baby is such a sweetie loves to be scratched. Even did the lip curling thing earlier. Ben Im not leaving til I see a few of these mares with babies....then Ill peek in from time to time to see whats going on


----------



## Mima Acres (May 14, 2012)

So glad to hear that momma and baby are both doing well. Congratulations again!


----------



## lilysmom (May 14, 2012)

Thanks....They are doing great....both are eating, peeing and pooping. everyone is active and lily doesnt seem to be bothered by the tears. She hasnt tried to itch them or anything. Ive been putting the cream on her and she is already looking much better!


----------



## lilysmom (May 15, 2012)

I need to post more pictures but its storming out....But This little girl is going to be a handful



Shes running around and already trying to buck and rear....neither of which have been completely successful...they have ended with a fall to the ground but its so cute


----------



## Equuisize (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations! So glad to see you got your foal and she and Mommy are doing OK.

She is really a doll.


----------



## lilysmom (May 15, 2012)

Quick question...The flies down here in florida are really bad this year....is there anything safe to spray the filly with so she no aggrivated by them so much?


----------



## lilysmom (May 16, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> Quick question...The flies down here in florida are really bad this year....is there anything safe to spray the filly with so she no aggrivated by them so much?



Someone has to know of some type of fly spray safe to use on the babies????? Anyone?


----------



## Becky (May 16, 2012)

It's good that you had those vulva tears looked at. Sometimes they are significant; most of the time not. I used to get more concerned about them until my vet explained that they are just 'stretch marks' and not to worry about them. My maiden mare, Just Magic, who foaled this spring, also had some minor tears. They've healed now and all is well.


----------



## lilysmom (May 16, 2012)

Lilys tears are healing great. her butt just started itching yesterday but all teh tears are scabbing over so I can imagine its itchy



. She never seemed bothered by any of it. Only thing that is off is Ive read where mares will have a discharge for a few days....lily has not had any discharge that I can tell. that might be good i guess


----------



## lilysmom (May 16, 2012)

figures I post the no discharge comment and come home today to a nasty butt....LOL but from what i read its the normal discharge....reddish brown color. I read yellowish white is bad....reddish brown is good.....is that true?


----------



## lilysmom (May 16, 2012)

just want to make sure Im reading it right lol


----------



## lilysmom (May 16, 2012)

ok its thin bloodtinged..she has flapped her tail in it and all over her butt...needless to say it was a 1/2 bath night for her....tail and butt washed and tail wrapped for a few days LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2012)

I am so glad they are both doing well





For the flies you can use simple vinegar in a spray bottle.


----------



## lilysmom (May 16, 2012)

Wow I had no idea vinegar worked on flies.....wow. Im learning alot here...any other secrets I should know about....That maybe a good thread to start if enough people have natural or home remedies for different things



. Renee Im glad to see you back on and glad to hear your boy is recovering


----------



## Equuisize (May 16, 2012)

Vinegar is a good fly repellent but it doesn't last a long time....seems to evaporate into thin air, so you might find you need to re-do thru-out the day.

Of course that said, the commercial sprays don't last a whole day either.

It's nice to use on the babies though it's free of chemicals and nice for people too, as I am allergic to commercial fly sprays.

If your horses will tolerate it ... I make a 'salad dressing' of corn oil and apple cider vinegar and drool it over their hay. Depending on

the time of the year the ratio changes to more vinegar or more oil.

More vinegar in the fly season / more oil in the winter and spring to help encourage them to drop those heavy winter coats and it seems to help with the dry skin itchies

Once the blood stream has a steady supply of vinegar in it you'll notice the horses are less affected by flies and mosquitoes as their

blood becomes less palatable to the insects.

I've never had a horse refuse it but others have told me their horses didn't like it.

It needs to be introduced slowly, of course.

I also introduce a small drip of apple cider vinegar, to water buckets, in advance of knowing I am trailering a horse off the farm.

They tend to not turn up their nose at 'foreign water' if you then give them a bucket at the show or where ever, and put a drop of apple cider vinegar in it.


----------



## Eagle (May 17, 2012)

Great idea Nancy



We used to feed garlic to horses years ago to stop the flies but recent studies show it isn't a great idea as it can cause anaemia.


----------



## lilysmom (May 17, 2012)

Im going to have to try the corn oil and vinegar...my horses here in florida get massiive winter coats and they take forever to come out.

Have another question. I know several people say not to use shavings in the stall when your expecting a foal but now that the filly is 3 days old I need to do a complete clean out of the stall....Can I now use the bigger shavings or should I stick with hay still?


----------



## lilysmom (May 17, 2012)

Ive been using hay but the shaving soak up the urine so much better...with me leaving this weekend I wanted something better for the foal sitter to clean up LOL....I promise I will update with pictures today...hopefully the rain will hold off for a while


----------



## lilysmom (May 17, 2012)

yep we will be disney bound this weekend...rain or shine LOL. Its rained alot here but I can see the sun coming up this morning so we may have a few hours of clearing before more rain comes.


----------



## lilysmom (May 17, 2012)

That makes it so much worse is when it rains and the heat stays...then your wet, hot and sticky LOL


----------



## crazyponies (May 17, 2012)

congrats on a beautiful filly, love her name, her mummy is gorg too


----------



## lilysmom (May 17, 2012)

crazyponies said:


> congrats on a beautiful filly, love her name, her mummy is gorg too


Thanks



They are both very spoiled...even the little filly already


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2012)

*Sorry but I wouldn't use shavings with a foal that young - still a chance of her getting bits or dust in her eyes or up her nose when she sleeps - also is her cord completely dry? I refuse to use shaving since one of my boys decided to eat them while picking over his 'clean floor area' for bits of food that he had dropped (many years ago now) He couldn't digest them of course, took a drink and they swelled up in his tummy, blocked his system and we lost him!*

*Please ccontinue to cover your shavings with plenty of hay or straw.*

*Hope the weather improves - have a great time anyway!!*


----------



## lilysmom (May 17, 2012)

thanks anna...I ened up buying the dust (super small) stuff but completely over covered it with hay...just needed something to soak the pee up better with. Theres so much hay she shoudlnt be able to get to it. Ive watched her extremely close since.


----------



## Equuisize (May 17, 2012)

I agree that it is much harder to clean their bedrooms with the straw or hay but I'm with Anna, bit to early.

I use our local grass hay for foaling and continue to use it for about 3 weeks to a month.

Then I start replacing it slowly with shavings. From the outset, I do bed Mom's pee spot with shavings as she

doesn't like any splashing on her legs - but I cover it with hay bedding on top.

Babies seem to like to snuggle down into the hay during nap times, too, especially in the early days when

they rest a lot.

Just bring the horse-sitter back an extra treat for her extra effort keeping Mom and baby tidy.


----------



## lilysmom (May 17, 2012)

LOL I have got to get you guys more pictures but the dang weather just is not cutting me any slack.....I am going out of town this weekend so I will try my hardest to get some tomorrow



I promise


----------



## lilysmom (May 18, 2012)

okay guys how often should she be pooping? She seems fine running and playing but I havent seen any poop from her today? Moms being a little mean today as well. I noticed her biting back at the baby while it was trying to nurse


----------



## mthowdy (May 18, 2012)

Not sure but I'm interested to hear the answer...

Where are the pictures????! Haha


----------



## lilysmom (May 18, 2012)

Okay heres pictures of the 5 day old Harmony



Shes walking a little funny on her left rear leg today but Im thinking shes pulled something doing all the running she has been doing. I had the farrier out tuesday to check legs and hoofs everything looked great to him then so she had to of pulled a muscle. It doesnt seem bad shes just got a slight limp on it this afternoon


----------



## AnnaC (May 18, 2012)

*Once a foal is pooping normally it is often quite difficut to find/see these small poops amongst the bedding or outside in the grass, and as long as she seems fine, healthy and full of life, then I wouldn't worry.*

*And most mares bite their baby's backsides when they are suckling - I always think they are trying to tell the baby to be more gentle! LOL!!*

Thank you for the pictures - she is such a gorgeous little girl!!

*I'm sure her leg will be fine in a day or two. I know we are all governed by the weather, but I always say to give foals (and their Momma's of course) as large space as you can give them to run around in. Foals are extremely active and all their strength and development is tied in with space and being able to run. In a small space, the foal has to keep skidding to a halt at the fence or twisting away from it and they can strain under-developed muscles and tendons from this.*

*I hope you have a great weekend away - dont forget to take your camera. *


----------



## lilysmom (May 18, 2012)

I have been leaving them most of the day out in the front.....where harmony tends to run, run and run.....at full speed. Drives Lily insane. LOL She does all these little bounces and jumps inbetween the running. I didnt notice it this morning at all. But I did this afternoon. I read the post about the joint infection yesterday so when I seen her limp that was my first thought. I wont be here this weekend but have my friend staying here and she has been told if it gets worse to call the vet out. Hopefully she"ll be fine....she acts fine loves running around like a wild thing all the time.




She is fast too I didnt think that little baby would be able to run like that but she loves it


----------



## lilysmom (May 18, 2012)

ok so I went out to further investigate the leg thing...I held one hand on both back legs in the same areas I dont feel any heat or swelling....Im going to give the sitter strict instructions to call a vet if she starts acting tired and bring up the joint ill. im paranoid lol


----------



## lilysmom (May 18, 2012)

A racehorse describes her best. Nothing stops her. She darts all over the place. Lily yells for her and she keeps running. Just like a kid! Shes actually mad at me tonight because I wouldnt let her back out....I want her to rest that leg some to see if it improves. The sitter will be staying here over the weekend and will let them out front for several hours during the day while Im gone. Shes a nursing fool to.....she loves her milk





I read the symptoms so I wrote down what the sitter should look for....my main thing is if it looks like its getting worse....she starts sleeping more and not as active when turned loose and if her nursing slows down. I think those will be the main signs....mainly the running around if that stops then houston we have a problem!


----------



## lilysmom (May 21, 2012)

Ok so Im back home and Lily and Harmony are doing great, I dont see any limping anymore



huge relief there! Shes running around like a crazy horse. Shes figured out the routine for going back in the pen so now I have to catch her and carry her in...she wont follow mom in anymore. Smart girl



ill get pictures tomorrow for you guys to see.


----------



## lilysmom (May 23, 2012)

Okay Here are updated pictures of Harmony. She is 10 days old already...wow seems liek she was just born yesterday. She is by no means a follow mommy baby...mommy has to folllow her



she runs wild like a racehorse through the yard.


----------



## lilysmom (May 23, 2012)

forgot to mention Lily is all healed up. No discharge or any issues from all the tears. Farrier came back out today and trimmed Harmonys back hooves just a tiny bit cause they were just a bit long. Lily is a great mom with lots of patience.


----------



## mthowdy (May 23, 2012)

Harmony is beautiful! I love her markings- Maybel has a lot less white on her! They are only 10 days apart!


----------



## lilysmom (May 23, 2012)

Mary didnt hold out long for you and she waited til I was back from my trip! We are going to have 2 spoiled little fillys!


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2012)

Oh thank you for the pictures - Harmony is just gorgeous and Lily is looking great too.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Harmony is adorable and I am so glad her little leg healed.


----------



## Mima Acres (May 25, 2012)

Awwwwww. Love the pictures. What a beautiful girl


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 30, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl congratulations

I'm so glad lily is doing better

I missed your birth announcement and Lilys problem

but I'm glad I got here to see your pretty new girl


----------



## lilysmom (Jun 1, 2012)

Lily and Harmony are doing wonderful. Ill try and get pictures this weekend now that the rain has finally stopped. Harmony is a ball of energy. Her newest thing is to run up to me and then put her front legs up on my legs (like a dog would do to greet you). Its cute but I know I have to stop it cause when she gets bigger she"ll hurt someone



I trimmed the very long hair on her ears and am planning on giving her....her 1st bath in the next few days


----------

